# toast .sit.dmg??



## b-dogg (Sep 27, 2003)

I need some basic Mac info. What are .sit .dmg files?? and what is toast?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## virtualgraham (Nov 2, 2003)

A .dmg file is a disk image file. When opened with the program "Disk Copy" it will mount a disk on your desktop that contains more files.

A .sit file is a compressed file just like a .zip file.

A .sit.dmg is then a disk image containing a compressed file.

Toast is a cd burning program for creating custon CDs.


----------



## b-dogg (Sep 27, 2003)

Can i burn a mac disk image file in windows and be able to use that cd on a Mac.


----------

